# Which algae is this and why is it appearing.



## plamski (Oct 27, 2009)

Tank 40g breeder. Light 4x 39W T5HO.2x bulbs on for 8.5h,other 2x2h burst .
Presured CO2 3bps thru powerhead. Filter Acuaclear 70.
PH 6.4
Nitrate / NO2 0
Ammonia 0
Nitrite / NO3 7
Phosphate / PO4 2
Iron / Fe 0.2
gH 2
kH 1.5
Tank is 2 month old. First 40 days everything looks good and algae free. After that I lower NO3 from 20ppm to 7ppm in order to stop green spot algae and after 10 days problem appear.
I have 40g long with 180W t8 bulbs. The same plants and ferts levels absolutely algae free.
Now I put on 4x39w for 8 h strait but there are no difference for 2-3 days.
Do I have to increase ferts levels ,lower the light or there is other solution?


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

Looks like BBA. Lowering your NO3 probably brought it on. My experience is that BBA takes at least two parameters to be out of whack. Do you have a CO2 drop checker? 

You should have increased your PO4 to get rid of GSA.

Go back to 20+ppm NO3 and keep CO2 steady at 30ppm. Prune as much of the BBA as you can. Shrimp are good at getting to this stuff.


----------



## Gordonrichards (Apr 28, 2009)

4x39 watt for 8 hours straight in a 40 breeder? Of course you'll get spot algae on the glass :^)

This happens on my girlfriend's tank, and is why she has nerites.

I suggest removing or cutting back the plants which are affected.

I also suggest breaking up your lighting schedule.
Chemicals work wonders.
You can pull any plants, spray them with some peroxide and the algae just melts off. It turns pinkish red :^)


----------



## m3177o (Jan 16, 2009)

question: did you end up tossing the plant away?


----------



## plamski (Oct 27, 2009)

m3177o said:


> question: did you end up tossing the plant away?


There are 3 test tanks with different plants. 40gal breeder 4x39W T5 2x39W on for 9h ,2x39W on for 2h burst, medium light plants.20gal 4x24W T5 2x24W for 9h and 2x24W for 2h burst medium to high light plants.15gal 2x24W T5 on for 9h high light plants.
All the tanks with the same parameters Ph- 6.5,Gh-4.Kh-2,NO3-7,PO4-2,Iron-0 .5,CO2-30-40ppm
Water temperature 78-80F
After 2 weeks the worst become 40gal.Plants stop to grow and 3 different algae apire.20gal no plants grow first sign for fast growing algae.15gal no growing, very few algae problems but plants start to melt and degradate.
What I did:
40gal : Day 1 dose full EI NO3 dosing, 3ml /gal Hydrogen peroxide (H2O2) filters off for 3h
Day 2 dose regular micros and 4ml/ gal Hydrogen peroxide (H2O2) filters off for 3h
Day 3 dose full EI NO3 dosing, 4.5ml /gal Hydrogen peroxide (H2O2) filters off for 3h
Day 5 toss away 70% of the plants rest of them are replanted. Algae is 90% dead but can't be removed from the plants. Ottos and neritas doesn't like to clean dead algae too.
20gal: Day 1 dose full EI NO3 dosing, 1.5ml /gal Hydrogen peroxide (H2O2) filters off for 3h
Day 2 dose regular micros and 2ml/ gal Hydrogen peroxide (H2O2) filters off for 3h
Day 3 dose full EI NO3 dosing, 2.5ml /gal Hydrogen peroxide (H2O2) filters off for 3h
Day 5 no algae sign, plants grow very good, no melting or so. Trimming time.
15gal Day 1 dose full EI NO3 dosing, 1.5ml /gal Hydrogen peroxide (H2O2) filters off for 3h
Day 2 dose regular micros and 2ml/ gal Hydrogen peroxide (H2O2) filters off for 3h
Day 3 dose full EI NO3 dosing, 2.2ml /gal Hydrogen peroxide (H2O2) filters off for 3h
Day 5 no algae sign, plants grow very good and fast , no melting or so. Trimming time too.
Looks like for T5 and over 2.5WPG we need at least 15ppm NO3. Plants start growing like crazy after 
good NO3 dosing. But for good success we have to act fast. One week doing wrong things with high light setup is too much for the plants. They can't recovery in full.
Ottos can live with 5ml/gal Hydrogen peroxide (H2O2)
Neritas and apple snails no more than 2-2.5ml/gal
Loches are ok with 3-3.5ml/gal.
Mayaca fluviatilis no more than 3ml/gal
Hydrocotyle leucocephala 2-2.5ml/gal
eriocaulon Thailand and Syngonanthus sp. 'Manaus' 2ml/gal MAX
That it is.At least in my case.
Tonight I can post some picture of the tanks if you are interested.


----------

